# Snacks



## arizonahoney (6 November 2012)

Right, you good people...what do you have in your pockets or your saddle bag to nibble on during the course of a long day?

I put stollen in my saddle bag once, that was kind of a disaster, it melted into one large blob of stollen. Not very appealing. 

Considering a couple of decent bangers wrapped in clingfilm. Better suggestions welcome though!


----------



## Twizzel (6 November 2012)

cake, cereal bars, biscuits (I went hunting once with both pockets of my hunt coat stuffed with custard creams )


----------



## wench (6 November 2012)

Pork pie


----------



## lcharles (6 November 2012)

Ooooh me and my friend were discussing this over emails earlier on! I tend to eat far too much and drink waaay too much port before even leaving the meet and always need a wee instantly - i will learn one day i hope! x As for pocket food i tend to take a pack of polos (feed horse too!), some smarties because i love smarties but they tend to shake when you trot!! My friend brings the snack size mars bars - as many as she can fit in her pocket but theory is to stuff your face at the meet to save pockets getting wrecked!! x


----------



## sharky (6 November 2012)

Flapjacks, Haribo teddy bears, hip flask.

(AH did you see the guy who was absolutely plastered on saturday - could barely stay in the saddle - poor horse)


----------



## combat_claire (6 November 2012)

I always have a mars bar when riding but never seem to eat it while out.  Handy when get back to lorry though!

When bike following I tend to just take chocolate bars, just more of them! If in the car I can go to town and usually have a tuna light lunch ( to chorus of complaints that it looks and smells like catfood); crisps, more chocolate, biscuits and sometimes cake! 

Huge mistakes - taking a bag of marmite sarnies and a bag of chocolate spread sandwiches - it was like playing Russian roulette instead of the two course triumph I had envisaged!!

Bananas, it split in my bag and I got banana over everything, then with my gob still full of banana and holding the skin the huntsman blew out of a covert and I had to cycle along with a banana still in my mouth!!


----------



## arizonahoney (6 November 2012)

sharky said:



			(AH did you see the guy who was absolutely plastered on saturday - could barely stay in the saddle - poor horse)
		
Click to expand...

Missed that, thankfully... 



combat_claire said:



			Huge mistakes - taking a bag of marmite sarnies and a bag of chocolate spread sandwiches - it was like playing Russian roulette instead of the two course triumph I had envisaged!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Countryman (6 November 2012)

From a foot follower's perspective, chocolate is great when your energy starts to flag! I like to take a few of the 'fun size' Crunchies in my pocket. Also, if your careful not to let it crumble in your pocket, flapjack can be great.


----------



## olderthanshelooks (6 November 2012)

Chicken sarnies in a plastic container that fit's nicely inside my saddle bag. A bag of chewy sweets - wine gums/ jelly babies. Also couple mini choc bars or a rice crispy square. After xmas cream eggs replace the mini choc bars (I have a rather odd obsession with them and it's become a tradition to see how many I can eat between when they first come on sale and easter. The record is 114!!!) If this hasn't all been eaten during the day they get eaten on the drive home.


----------



## simplyhunting (6 November 2012)

kit-kats , pick 'n' mix, polos and fruit pastilles   I have a sweet tooth, and they are perfectly bitesize without being messy. A lady with us brings sausages cut into small pieces to share round which are lovely!


----------



## Dunlin (7 November 2012)

I love Sainsbury's at the moment as they're doing "party food" so I've got a load of mini sized pork pies, quiches, sausage rolls, scotch eggs and pasties. I also stuff a pocket full of Celebrations chocolates but had issues with me unintentionally littering so I unwrapped them all and stuck them in a sandwich bag which was also russian roulette, you wanted a snickers and ended up with a bounty (yuck). For drink, it takes one hell of a whack to break a capri sun and when you're done with it the foil pouch folds up nice and small.


----------



## Lucyad (7 November 2012)

My saddle has insufficient 'd''s for a saddle-bag, and there is no room in my pockets for any more than my money and phone!  I envy those organised to carry these 2 course picnics.  I will definately be investing in some capri-sun, however - great idea!


----------



## arizonahoney (7 November 2012)

That is a really good idea on the Caprisun! Means I can save my hipflask for the important business of boozing


----------



## Suziq77 (7 November 2012)

Lucyad said:



			My saddle has insufficient 'd''s for a saddle-bag, and there is no room in my pockets for any more than my money and phone!  I envy those organised to carry these 2 course picnics.  I will definately be investing in some capri-sun, however - great idea!
		
Click to expand...

I don't have Ds on the back of my saddle either  I am just wondering if I could attach one of these to the front D


----------



## pipsqueek (8 November 2012)

Nothing!  I reckon that as my horse is doing all the work & she can't have anything till we get back to the horsebox then neither can I, although I don't say no to warm sausage rolls etc at the meet!


----------



## olderthanshelooks (9 November 2012)

A saddler should be able to attach 2 D's to the back of your saddle. that's what I had to do with mine. I couldn't be without my saddle bag on a hunting day, the CAP bag itself takes up quite a bit of room! On the front D is my all important saddle flask!


----------



## arizonahoney (9 November 2012)

olderthanshelooks said:



			On the front D is my all important saddle flask!
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to debut mine tomorrow... In two minds what concoction to put in it though!


----------



## muffinino (11 November 2012)

Individually wrapped flapjacks are ideal - they give energy, fill you up and can be shared with your horse


----------



## combat_claire (11 November 2012)

One of our amazing followers with the minkhounds makes energy bars with oats, fruit and nuts. Much appreciated by the hunt staff during a hunting day when we are flagging or afterwards when we have spent all our energy showing good sport.

I will try and find the recipe that Toni gave me as they would be perfect for taking out on a mounted day too.


----------



## swillymaid (12 November 2012)

I took chocolate crispy cakes once in my saddlebag (which has a plastic box) and ended up with dust by the afternoon!
I always get really thirsty so I now have a hot flask that fits onto the front d ring of the saddle for either mulled wine or hot chocolate.....Am tempted to try baked beans and see how much mess i can make!!!!


----------



## Skippys Mum (12 November 2012)

Lucyad said:



			My saddle has insufficient 'd''s for a saddle-bag, and there is no room in my pockets for any more than my money and phone!  I envy those organised to carry these 2 course picnics.  I will definately be investing in some capri-sun, however - great idea!
		
Click to expand...




arizonahoney said:



			That is a really good idea on the Caprisun! Means I can save my hipflask for the important business of boozing 

Click to expand...

Just as well for you pair that I got 2 extra D's put on my new saddle so there is room for all the picnic and drink you want


----------



## arizonahoney (13 November 2012)

Skippys Mum said:



			Just as well for you pair that I got 2 extra D's put on my new saddle so there is room for all the picnic and drink you want

Click to expand...

Poor Arnie's going to be a walking picnic hamper


----------



## Luci07 (18 November 2012)

You lot are organised! Never ever thought about taking food out with me.

Hip flask. Now that's another matter entirely. And obligatory! Seem to remember last year a good thread with suggestions on what to put in it. When would you ever drink cherry brandy or sloe gin normally?!!


----------



## arizonahoney (18 November 2012)

Cherry brandy never. Sloe gin frequently


----------



## ruth83 (18 November 2012)

I would have thought that sausages would be better wrapped in tin foil than clingfilm OP


----------



## CrazyMare (18 November 2012)

I had a stash in my pockets last week. I managed to have a hip flask, silver space blanket (after sitting with a faller, who was out cold for part of the time, for 13 minutes waiting for the ambulance, this is a new addition!), a bar of Dairy Milk, two ceral bars, and a pack of polos for the ponies, plus hip flask.

The Dairy Milk was the most popular. I think I will do some mini sausage rolls for next time..

Dad takes slice of Christmas cake out shooting with him, so that might work too.


----------



## Sallyfinn (19 November 2012)

I always have a capri sun. It tastes nasty but the sugar keeps you going and the packs are brilliant. I do get some grief from the rest of the field though!

I have just had a quote from my local saddlery for £15 to put some extra D's on for a nice saddle bag/pic nic hamper. 

Can anyone recommend somewhere to get a good saddle bag?


----------



## Drakerath (19 November 2012)

I don't do food out hunting. It's the one part of the week where I'm guaranteed 5 hours without stuffing my face with high kcal food! So my pockets are rammed with damson gin and fags!


----------



## arizonahoney (19 November 2012)

Sallyfinn said:



			Can anyone recommend somewhere to get a good saddle bag?
		
Click to expand...

Foxy Attire?


----------



## shadeofshyness (19 November 2012)

combat_claire said:



			Huge mistakes - taking a bag of marmite sarnies and a bag of chocolate spread sandwiches - it was like playing Russian roulette instead of the two course triumph I had envisaged!!
		
Click to expand...

I just snorted a mouthful of tea out laughing at this. Two course triumph. Brilliant!


----------



## Foxhunter49 (19 November 2012)

I use to escort girls fro a local boarding school hunting. They had to do lessons first thing and would come rushing out the school gates via the kitchens where they grabbed their snacks.
One day one of the girls dived into her pocket to get something only to find that the hard boiled egg wasn't and had broken. 
The other girl was laughing saying "Cook said the bowl on the left.' Pulled out her egg and cracked it on the front of the saddle only to find hers wasn't hard boiled either! 

I have never taken any eggs out hunting since!


----------

